# Xgl + i810 [solved]

## zapata

hallo,

Ich probiere schon seit längerem Xgl zum laufen zu bringen, aber leider bisher ohne Erfolg ...

soweit lässt sich jetzt alles ohne Probleme installieren (nutze coffee-overlay revision 60). Es befinden sich jetzt auch Treiber(fertig kompilierte) im neusten overlay, die man nach der Installation durch die gerade installierten ersetzen muss.

Dadurch funtioniert dann auch DRI wieder.

Ich probiere Xgl über gdm zu starten:

```
[servers]

# These are the standard servers.  You can add as many you want here

# and they will always be started.  Each line must start with a unique

# number and that will be the display number of that server.  Usually just

# the 0 server is used.

#0=Standard

1=Xgl

#0=Terminal -query serverhostname

# or for a chooser (optionally serverhostname could be localhost)

#0=Terminal -indirect serverhostname

#

# If you wish to run the XDMCP chooser on the local display use the following

# line

#0=Chooser

## Note:

# is your X server not listening to TCP requests?  Perhaps you should look

# at the security/DisallowTCP setting!

# Definition of the standard X server.

[server-Standard]

name=Standard server

command=/usr/bin/X -audit 0

flexible=true

[server-Xgl]

name=Xgl-Server

command=/usr/bin/Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer  ### Change that to fit to your graphics adapter (this is $

flexible=true

# To use this server type you should add -query host or -indirect host

# to the command line
```

compiz binde ich über das compizrc skript ein, welche ich im gnome-menü über system->sessions->autostart mit priorität 45 starte:

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# Start compiz within gnome-session

#

if [ `ps -A | grep Xgl | wc -l` == "1" ]; then

        DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf &

        DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator &

        DISPLAY=:1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de -variant basic

fi

```

Wenn ich jetzt den x-server neu starte, starten auch gdm(ging bei älteren mesa-versionen überhaupt nicht). ps -ax zeigt auch, dass Xgl läuft, ausserdem startet gdm auch etwas verzögert, deshalb denke ich, dass Xgl sowet ok läuft. Jetzt kommt es ... sobald ich gnome starte, fängt erstmal alles wie gehabt an und dann beim initialiesieren des Panels stürtz es ab und ich lande immer wieder in gdm (PS: denke nicht das es am panel liegt, sollte nur als zeitlicher Anhaltspunkt dienen).  

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldungen:

```

>Starting XGL at Display: 1

========= XGL ============

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

expected keysym, got dead_diaresis: line 143 of pc/de

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

======= COMPIZ ===========

SmcOpenConnection failed: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

====== DECORATIONS =======

======= GNOME ============

[root@zapata] ~/skripte (1,7G free) #                -=Sa 11.03.2006 3:38:48=-

(gnome-window-decorator:9589): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »hcengine« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,

(gnome-window-decorator:9589): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »hcengine« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,

(nautilus:9591): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

(gnome-panel:9592): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Make registration id from 'OAFIID:GNOME_PanelShell' ':1'

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Registering iid 'OAFIID:GNOME_PanelShell' with display ':1'

Bonobo-Activation-Message: About to register 'OAFIID:GNOME_PanelShell': 0x80df340

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Registration environment for 'DISPLAY' = ':1'

Bonobo-Activation-Message: registration of 'OAFIID:GNOME_PanelShell' returns (success)

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Successfully registered `OAFIID:GNOME_PanelShell'

(nautilus:9591): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »hcengine« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,

(nautilus:9591): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »hcengine« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,

(gnome-panel:9592): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen1/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x80eab90

(gnome-panel:9592): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen1/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x80eab90

(gnome-panel:9592): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »hcengine« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,

(gnome-panel:9592): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »hcengine« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,

(gnome-window-decorator:9589): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »hcengine« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,

(gnome-settings-daemon:9590): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »hcengine« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,

(gnome-settings-daemon:9590): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »hcengine« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,

Bonobo-Activation-Message: About to register 'OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon': 0x80902a8

Bonobo-Activation-Message: registration of 'OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon' returns (success)

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Successfully registered `OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon'

(gnome-settings-daemon:9590): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »hcengine« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,

(gnome-panel:9592): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »hcengine« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,

X connection to :1.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

gnome-panel: Fatal IO error 104 (Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartner zurÃckgesetzt) on X server :1.0.

The application 'gnome-settings-daemon' lost its connection to the display :1.0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed

the application.

[1142048329,000,xklavier.c:XklStartListen/]     The backend does not require manual layout management - but it is provided by the applicationBonobo-Activation-Message: About to register 'OAFIID:Nautilus_Factory': 0x8140b10

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Registration environment for 'DISPLAY' = ':1.0'

The application 'gnome-window-decorator' lost its connection to the display :1.0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed

the application.

Bonobo-Activation-Message: registration of 'OAFIID:Nautilus_Factory' returns (success)

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Successfully registered `OAFIID:Nautilus_Factory'

The application 'nautilus' lost its connection to the display :1.0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed

the application.
```

Ich frage mich jetzt, wo der eigentliche Fehler anfängt und ab wo es Folgefehler sind. 

Wäre echt super, wenn jemand helfen kann!

Gruß 

ZapataLast edited by zapata on Tue Mar 14, 2006 9:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## buthus

hallo,

erstelle dir mal diese datei 

```
#!/bin/bash

echo ">Starting XGL at Display: $1"

echo "========= XGL ============"

Xgl :$1 -ac -accel xv -accel glx:pbuffer &

sleep 3

echo "======= COMPIZ ==========="

DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resiz$

 sleep 3

echo "====== DECORATIONS ======="

DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-window-decorator &

# sleep 3

echo "======= GNOME ============"

DISPLAY=:$1 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &

DISPLAY=:$1 nautilus -n --sync &

DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-panel &

DISPLAY=:$1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de -variant basic &

#echo "======= LOGOUT ============"

#killall Xgl

# Adding the line above,if you can't logout Gnome correctly.

```

und starte die direkt aus der konsole als normaler user mit dem befehl 

```
startxgl 0
```

nurmal um zu testen obs generell funktioniert.

----------

## zapata

@burthus,

Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe! 

wenn ich das startXgl 0 aus einem terminal aus starte, wird Xgl geladen, ich sehe ein blaues Hintergrundbild und kann auch die maus bewegen. Es geht dann aber leider nicht weiter. 

```
startXgl 0
```

 bringt folgende Nachricht:

EDIT:

```

>Starting XGL at Display: 0

========= XGL ============

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-rc3-nitro1 i686

Current Operating System: Linux zapatta 2.6.16-rc3-nitro1 #4 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 7 02:33:54 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 08 March 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.93.log", Time: Sun Mar 12 22:15:44 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

expected keysym, got dead_diaresis: line 143 of pc/de

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

======= COMPIZ ===========

====== DECORATIONS =======

======= GNOME ============

expected keysym, got dead_diaresis: line 143 of pc/de

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(gnome-window-decorator:10454): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

(gnome-window-decorator:10454): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Make registration id from 'OAFIID:GNOME_PanelShell' ':0'

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Registering iid 'OAFIID:GNOME_PanelShell' with display ':0'

Bonobo-Activation-Message: About to register 'OAFIID:GNOME_PanelShell': 0x80d6a48

(nautilus:10456): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

(nautilus:10456): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Registration environment for 'DISPLAY' = ':0'

Bonobo-Activation-Message: registration of 'OAFIID:GNOME_PanelShell' returns (success)

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Successfully registered `OAFIID:GNOME_PanelShell'

(gnome-panel:10457): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen1/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x80e8358

(gnome-panel:10457): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen1/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x80e8358

(gnome-panel:10457): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

(gnome-panel:10457): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

(gnome-settings-daemon:10455): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

(gnome-settings-daemon:10455): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

Bonobo-Activation-Message: About to register 'OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon': 0x80879a0

Bonobo-Activation-Message: registration of 'OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon' returns (success)

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Successfully registered `OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon'

(gnome-settings-daemon:10455): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

<stdin>:494:31: warning: no newline at end of file

xrdb:  "XTerm*background" on line 477 overrides entry on line 286

xrdb:  "XTerm*foreground" on line 478 overrides entry on line 287

xrdb:  "XTerm*color0" on line 479 overrides entry on line 311

xrdb:  "XTerm*color1" on line 480 overrides entry on line 312

xrdb:  "XTerm*color2" on line 481 overrides entry on line 313

xrdb:  "XTerm*color3" on line 482 overrides entry on line 314

xrdb:  "XTerm*color4" on line 483 overrides entry on line 315

xrdb:  "XTerm*color5" on line 484 overrides entry on line 316

xrdb:  "XTerm*color6" on line 485 overrides entry on line 317

xrdb:  "XTerm*color7" on line 486 overrides entry on line 318

xrdb:  "XTerm*color8" on line 487 overrides entry on line 319

xrdb:  "XTerm*color9" on line 488 overrides entry on line 320

xrdb:  "XTerm*color10" on line 489 overrides entry on line 321

xrdb:  "XTerm*color11" on line 490 overrides entry on line 322

xrdb:  "XTerm*color12" on line 491 overrides entry on line 323

xrdb:  "XTerm*color13" on line 492 overrides entry on line 324

xrdb:  "XTerm*color14" on line 493 overrides entry on line 325

xrdb:  "XTerm*color15" on line 494 overrides entry on line 326

<stdin>:494:31: warning: no newline at end of file

xrdb:  "XTerm*background" on line 477 overrides entry on line 286

xrdb:  "XTerm*foreground" on line 478 overrides entry on line 287

xrdb:  "XTerm*color0" on line 479 overrides entry on line 311

xrdb:  "XTerm*color1" on line 480 overrides entry on line 312

xrdb:  "XTerm*color2" on line 481 overrides entry on line 313

xrdb:  "XTerm*color3" on line 482 overrides entry on line 314

xrdb:  "XTerm*color4" on line 483 overrides entry on line 315

xrdb:  "XTerm*color5" on line 484 overrides entry on line 316

xrdb:  "XTerm*color6" on line 485 overrides entry on line 317

xrdb:  "XTerm*color7" on line 486 overrides entry on line 318

xrdb:  "XTerm*color8" on line 487 overrides entry on line 319

xrdb:  "XTerm*color9" on line 488 overrides entry on line 320

xrdb:  "XTerm*color10" on line 489 overrides entry on line 321

xrdb:  "XTerm*color11" on line 490 overrides entry on line 322

xrdb:  "XTerm*color12" on line 491 overrides entry on line 323

xrdb:  "XTerm*color13" on line 492 overrides entry on line 324

xrdb:  "XTerm*color14" on line 493 overrides entry on line 325

xrdb:  "XTerm*color15" on line 494 overrides entry on line 326

Bonobo-Activation-Message: About to register 'OAFIID:Nautilus_Factory': 0x814bff8

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Registration environment for 'DISPLAY' = ':0.0'

Bonobo-Activation-Message: registration of 'OAFIID:Nautilus_Factory' returns (success)

Bonobo-Activation-Message: Successfully registered `OAFIID:Nautilus_Factory'

(nautilus:10456): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

(gnome-window-decorator:10454): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

(gnome-panel:10457): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

The application 'gnome-settings-daemon' lost its connection to the display :0.0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed

the application.

[1142201751,000,xklavier.c:XklStartListen/]    The backend does not require manual layout management - but it is provided by the applicationThe application 'gnome-window-decorator' lost its connection to the display :0.0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed

the application.

gnome-panel: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0.

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

The application 'nautilus' lost its connection to the display :0.0;

most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed

the application.

```

nett wäre es vielleicht erstmal den xkbcomp fehler wegzubekommen, um mal etwas systematisch an die sache ranzugehen.

PS: ich leite die ausgabe von startXgl in eine datei um. Allerdingns nur die stderr-ausgabe mit:

```
startXgl 0 2> xgl.log
```

 ich würde aber gerne auch die ausgabe von stdout mit drin haben, damit es etwas übersichtlicher ist. weiß jemand, wie das geht?

Gruß

ZapataLast edited by zapata on Sun Mar 12, 2006 9:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

```
startXgl 0 > xgl.log 2>&1
```

----------

## zapata

@firefly

danke, sehr gut zu wissen!

buthus

 *Quote:*   

> DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resiz$ 

 

resiz$ , da hast du wohl keinen Zeilenumbruch gemacht. habe jetzt folgendes da stehen:

```
DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize &
```

ist die Zeile jetzt vollständig, oder fehlt da noch was?

Gruß

Zapata

----------

## buthus

oh ja sorry, da is was schief gelaufen.

hier nochmal im ganzen 

```
#!/bin/bash

echo ">Starting XGL at Display: $1"

echo "========= XGL ============"

Xgl :$1 -ac -accel xv -accel glx:pbuffer &

sleep 3

echo "======= COMPIZ ==========="

DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place &

 sleep 3

echo "====== DECORATIONS ======="

DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-window-decorator &

# sleep 3

echo "======= GNOME ============"

DISPLAY=:$1 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &

DISPLAY=:$1 nautilus -n --sync &

DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-panel &

DISPLAY=:$1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de -variant basic &

#echo "======= LOGOUT ============"

#killall Xgl

# Adding the line above,if you can't logout Gnome correctly.
```

----------

## zapata

Mit dem neusten coffee-overlay läuft es jetzt entlich   :Laughing: 

spackt zwar vieles noch herrum, aber bin schonmal total happy, dass es jetzt entlich läuft !

----------

